# Easiest and Hardest baby ages??



## bbkf

Just curious what mummies with older kids think n might be usefull for mummies going through a tough stage. And they always say it gets easier! So when??

What was the easiest and hardest stages ( age wise)


----------



## Lulu1982

I had a very difficult baby until 5 on this but she has been awesome since ... Except when teething!x


----------



## Lulu1982

Sorry *5months!


----------



## candyem

The first 3 months have been the hardest for us so far.

Everyone said it gets hard when they start crawling, cruising, walking. Although he isn't walking yet, chasing him around all day is so much better than how frustrated he would get before he could crawl.

I am really enjoying him at the age he is now :)


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Honestly everything until 7 months was easy for us, but he was a very laid back baby. But now he wants to crawl and gets frustrated because instead of going forward he moves back, that combined with teething and what seems like constant constipation, has made this month the hardest yet. I think once he masters crawling it will be a little easier again. At least I hope


----------



## Bevziibubble

I find this age the easiest even though I'm chasing her round all day when she's pulling herself up on stuff. I found the time between 3.5 to 6.5 months the hardest as she just screamed the whole time and refused to feed, still don't know why!


----------



## daniandbaby

Definatly the first 3 months, all the winding and sleepless nights are a killer especially when you have a 3 year old to cater for too!


----------



## admiral765

First 3 months and when they are teething. Loved every part including crawling and walking etc. then at around two years old because they get so frustrated that they can't communicate with you and it's frustrating as a parent that they can't understand 'just a minute' my toddler still has massive meltdowns over the simplest of things and they react to their demands before you can do anything about them! Lol! Like today she was pointing to her paints to do some painting, that's fine, go to put lo down so I can reach them and epic meltdown coz I couldn't instantly get them! Lol xx


----------



## aliss

It depends on the child.

With my first (colic, reflux) the hardest part was newborn stage. He gets easier every day, and 2.5 is a breeze.

With my second, the newborn stage was the easiest, all he did was sleep! LOL! He gets harder and harder, but I mean "harder" not really, compared to my first he is still super easy...


----------



## michelle25

i thought 2-6 months were hard! she cried...alot. she has tummy issues though. i felt like i could breathe again from 6-8 months...now at over 11 months it is the so easy. she requires constant attention and is roaming all over the house but i would rather that then her crying any day!


----------



## StaceyKor

BabyBoyLove12 said:


> Honestly everything until 7 months was easy for us, but he was a very laid back baby. But now he wants to crawl and gets frustrated because instead of going forward he moves back, that combined with teething and what seems like constant constipation, has made this month the hardest yet. I think once he masters crawling it will be a little easier again. At least I hope

Completely agree!! My LO is still frustrated cos she wants to be on the move. Fingers crossed they both get it soon xx


----------



## bananaz

So far, the hardest was 0-3 months and the easiest has been 7 months until now. So I guess overall she's gotten easier as she's gotten older. I would gladly take a crawling, cruising baby who gets into stuff but is capable of entertaining herself for brief periods of time over a screaming, colicky newborn who needs to be held 24/7. Plus at this age they're very social and you can actually teach them stuff instead of just watching them and waiting for when they'll decide to roll over or find their feet or whatever.


----------



## staralfur

I think we're working with 3 month intervals. 0-3 was hard, 3-6 was pretty easy, 6-9 was HAAARD, the past few weeks have been pretty good. :shrug:


----------



## Angel0116

0-3 months was defintiely the hardest for me. Crying, sleepless, and an emotional mommy is difficult!
It is sooo easy now :)


----------



## lozzy21

Give me a newborn any day, 16 to 20months was hard, 20 to 25 was easy and now its hard again :dohh:


----------



## brokenbits

NOW!! 8-9 months is currently hardest for me, due to teething. He was an easy newborn and fantastic sleeper, up until now. And it's kicking our asses :( 

I pointed out to OH today that weeks 8-9 were my worst in pregnancy and so far months 8-9 have been the worst in baby!


----------



## Sealgirl

I found the sleepless nights the hardest. And the constant screaming to be held, which at first I loved, but post 7 months she was so heavy. Lo is 1 now and it's the easiest it's ever been. I love her pottering about wherever she wants to go (baby gates everywhere!), I even watched a channel 5 film the other day and se entertained herself. First day time film in over a year! X


----------



## Nat0619

I say 0-3 months was hardest (so far!) Reasons being that she was on me feeding most of the day and would only nap on me during day too. Also just because you don't know why they're crying half the time, until you learn their signs.

Also had a tricky month or so around Christmas when she was trying to crawl, as she was frustrated. Has now mastered it but bit of frustration returning as she's now pulling to stand but wobbly yet . Also some teething going on at moment x


----------



## lauraemily17

0 - 3 months by miles for us so far but X has silent reflux and was a very grumpy baby because of it I think. It got a little better at 6 weeks but miles better at 3 months. Even now with terrible teething and frustration in trying to get mobile he's still a breeze to deal with in comparison!


----------



## Lollipopbop

My LO is only 7 months but I found the first couple of months pretty easy and serene (apart from breastfeeding at the beginning) 4-6 months was so hard because he was such a bad sleeper and would wake up like 10 times and wouldn't sleep, it was so hard. Since we've ditched the dummy and put him in his own cot he's so much better with his sleep and he's learning new things all the time now and he's so much fun! xo


----------



## Noelle610

0-3 was hard... Actually, pretty awful. Reflux baby + no sleep = no fun. 

I'm loving 7, almost 8 months in comparison. Charlotte seems so happy to be mobile.


----------



## Phantom

For me, the first 5 months were the easiest. 8 months- present have been the hardest. Trying to get him to eat, him being late with mobility, chronic constipation, bad separation anxiety and clingyness... its definitely way harder now.


----------



## Casey3

For me, 0-6 months was easy! He was so laid back, just ate, slept, smiled, cuddled.. very happy baby! :thumbup: 

Then he learned to crawl, walk and basically became a toddler and now he's tough. He's still a happy guy, but I'm not sure if it's the age/stage or just his personality but he's definitely hard headed, stubborn and knows what he wants... and when he can't stick his fingers in an electrical outlet or I won't let him pull things off the counter or I won't let him try to climb in the parrots cage or I won't let him dump the dog water dishes (etc etc the things he tries to get away with are endless!) he's not a happy camper :dohh: I miss the days where he would just cuddle on me and sleep all day... now I just chase him around and I feel like he's getting bored.


----------

